# Looking for Character Ideas For A Furry Story



## BansheeThunder (Jul 3, 2009)

I plan on starting a furry story but am short on ideas for characters. If you have a character that you would like featured in the story id be happy to put him or her in. I am looking for some bad guys and good guys as well as some minor characters. If you have a character you want featured ill be happy to tell you the role he/she would play in the story. So if you want a character in it of know someone who would message me on here, or email me. My MSN is Brampson123@hotmail.com and Yahoo is Brampson123@ymail.com.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 3, 2009)

Easy. A thylacine who might get caught yawning at an inappropriate time. Fit in a thylacine! The world needs more Thylacines!


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the Idea. I'll see if i can fit one in. I'm also looking for names and races of characters because im not to good at thinking of them. If you have a specific character you want featured i'll be happy to put him/her in and give u copyrights


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 3, 2009)

The world needs more ostriches.


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 3, 2009)

Im looking for examples like this. This is my character that is appearing in the story

EX: Kane Johnson, Blue Fox

I thank you for pitching Race Ideas but im also looking for names


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 3, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> The world needs more ostriches.


 
Soooo many ostriches~!

Er.. If you need a bad guy, you're welcome to use Smile ;D He's a hyena.. rabbit.. deer experiment thingy XD;

http://i42.tinypic.com/29prj8i.png & http://i40.tinypic.com/9vk48p.png


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 3, 2009)

I need higher bad guys if u want to have him there?? Main Bad Guy is taken. Oh and this story doesnt have many mixed breeds would u mind if i had him as just a hyena??


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah thats fine lol I dont really care, just thought I'd help and let you use em.


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for your idea and ill be happy to place him in ^^


----------



## danitaguty (Jul 3, 2009)

i think for a tigerwere and a wolfwere


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 3, 2009)

Im looking for examples like this. This is my character that is appearing in the story

EX: Kane Johnson, Blue Fox

I thank you for pitching Race Ideas but im also looking for names


----------



## Shouden (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm guessing one of these post by Banshee is going to get deleted by a mod eventually, as you have two on the same topic and asking the same thing.

I really don't have any ideas for you, but good luck.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 4, 2009)

Shouden said:


> I'm guessing one of these post by Banshee is going to get deleted by a mod eventually, as you have two on the same topic and asking the same thing.
> 
> I really don't have any ideas for you, but good luck.


 
He posted both here and in Off Topic.  One of the OT mods then moved the thread here, I presume without looking to see if another similar thread already existed here.


----------



## TShaw (Jul 4, 2009)

That would explain the differing replies he got the two threads. 

Iâ€™ve tried to ignore these threads but Iâ€™m either tired or theyâ€™ve collectively gone too far, so:

Most writers that frequent here donâ€™t take too kindly to lazy writers asking for ideas when they show a complete lack of motivation to check their own spelling and grammar. Personally, nothing against this one person but Iâ€™m getting sick of supposed writers publicly announcing they havenâ€™t got any ideas for characters, plot or motivation in their stories and expecting us to pimp out our ideas to them, gratis. 

Seriously, come here for advice on how to write your stories not what to write about. 
Come here for critique after youâ€™ve written a bit and ask for pointers but donâ€™t show up begging us to write it for you. 
Come here expecting help yes, come here expecting genuine tips from a great many capable writers, but donâ€™t come here with a not very subtle attempt to gain attention and admiration by using everyoneâ€™s characters and ideas. Itâ€™s shallow and in the long run useless if you want to grow as a writer. Use your own imagination, thatâ€™s the only way youâ€™ll be able to come up with something that is completely yours and to be truly proud of.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 4, 2009)

TShaw said:


> That would explain the differing replies he got the two threads.
> 
> Iâ€™ve tried to ignore these threads but Iâ€™m either tired or theyâ€™ve collectively gone too far, so:
> 
> ...



TShaw says it better than me. That is pretty much what I think about "writers" asking for ideas/plots/characters/whatever. Writing must come from the writer. If you don't have inspiration to write something of your own, how can you expect to get inspiration from things you ask from other people? Seriously...

I think this general non-seriousness around writing in this fandom (or any fandom) is a problem. Every week, or even every day, I see something like this:

_I can't draw, so I became a writer._
_I need your characters._
_I don't really care about grammar/punctuation/spelling/correct English, I just want to tell a story_.
_I wrote yiffy porn story, is there publishers for this kind of stuff?
No one reads my stories

_And, my favorite:

_"Opinnions on huMan sotry and others"_ (actual thread title in FAF)

Now, I have nothing against these persons who write this kind of stuff, but the fact is we are burdened with unoriginal, untalented writers. Even I'm guilty of that "nobody reads my stuff" whining now and then, even if I try to tell myself I write first to amuse myself and any attention is just an additional benefit. But still... it bugs me, that as a writer it is nigh impossible to get recognition here in FA. The hotshot artists pluck all the cherries from atop the cake, while writers have to settle for the dry dough on the bottom. I bet there are untalented visual artists as well, but it kinda becomes emphasized, when the best writers in FA have maybe a couple hundred watchers and get maybe around hundred views, ten comments and half a dozen favs per submission, while some crappy, unoriginal, untalented porn writer can achieve the same by using all the fetishes there is among the fandom. An untalented visual artist can't get but a hundredth of the popularity of some really popular artist; But a crappy porn writer can get about the same popularity as a really talented, good writer. That's just because people don't care about the quality of their writing, or any other people's writing, anymore. I see this as a problem.

Okay, this verged quite far from the original subject. To stay in the subject: Invent your own damn characters!


----------



## nybx4life (Jul 4, 2009)

panzergulo has said it perfectly.

Seriously dude, it is NOT THAT FREAKING HARD to get a character design out.
Use some inspiration from whatever the hell you got now: your parents, friends, pets (how you consider they would act if they could talk and walk like people).
Names is not that hard. Look at some cartoons for Pete's sake! (doesn't matter what cartoon. Barney is a damn good name as any.)

Don't ask for people to put names in unless this turns into some roleplay story and you're using other people's characters.


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 4, 2009)

ok i'm just looking for characters so i have more time to think of events and plot. you people dont need to burn me for that. im just not good with names and i frankly dont like generators so plz lay off


----------

